# Ariens Hydro Pro 28



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi everybody, i'm looking to buy a snow blower Ariens Hydro Pro 28.

Do you have one and do you like it? Is it a good choice?

Thanks for your answer!

JF


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't have the Hydro but I do have a tracked Pro. Don't get tracks.


----------



## 04X485 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi JF,

I just bought a Pro Hydro 36 so this is my feedback from my first few uses of the machine. 

I would caution you on the hydro. I thought it was a nice feature to have since I wouldn't have to change gears to increase/decrease speed. What I found is I had to change my habits. 

In the past with the non hydro I would blow snow at the end of the drive way for example and then physically pull the blower back without using the reverse gear. With the hydro the hydro is locked in place you are not manually pushing forward or backward. This means a lot more lever time on the dash. 

There is an override lever on the bottom of the snow blower to disengage the hydro however it's not practical unless you have the machine shut off and are simply moving it from one location in the garage to another. I have even found in this instance it's more simple to start the unit and let the hydro do all the work. 

I would have the dealer install the baffle kit right away before delivery. If you do your research on this board you will find the left side of the blower throws snow back out onto the clean area you just cleared. The baffle is suppose to minimize this from happening. Mine just arrived Friday and I haven't installed it yet. 

The headlights on the units are terrible. They don't light up a lot and from my conversation with Ariens they are not meant to light up so you can snow blow. It's simply a safety feature so you don't get hit. There are many topics here about installing LED lights instead. If I turn on my outdoor lights it's less of a hassle but I really expected more from the headlight. The lights on my tractor light up the entire area when I am pushing snow with the blade. Perhaps Ariens should take some direction from John Deere in this area. 

The blower chute while they state will rotate 200 degrees is basically 90 degrees to the right or left. This may or may not cause problems for you. My old unit was 230 degrees and I could throw the snow more back over my shoulder. Only having 200 degrees has me doing extra clean up work at the end. 

Those are the cons that I would list. My blower was around $3500 and I expected more from it so my inital impression is disappointing. 

Now for the pros

It throws snow pretty far. I have no complaints there. I have a tractor with a blade on the front of it. I wanted to see how well the unit would handle the big pile of snow I had pushed to the end of the driveway. The blower had no problems and I was taking full width of 36" at once. Granted I was going slow so that the unit had time to take in and throw out the snow but my old unit would have struggled. 

It starts easy. Even though I have the 120v electric starter on mine I pull start it all the time. It has always started on the first pull. 

The thing appears to be built like a tank. Very heavy duty construction.

The oil drain comes right out of a pipe at the back of the unit. Oil changes are very easy. 

I have only used mine on 3 snow falls so far and all 3 have been a dry snow. The most being 4". I'm interested to see how it does on a wet heavy snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you for your answer 04X485! Tonight i'm taking possession on a new Arien Hydro Pro 28! I hope making a good choice. Will see with the time.


----------



## cparise (Jan 10, 2014)

i bought the hydro pro 28 last year and used it about 5 times it is a beast moves anything yes but mine has been in for repair already luckily under warranty i uncovered it in October to get it ready for winter and there was hydro fluid all over the floor. they replaced 3 seals i hope this doesn't become a high maintenance machine, i really like it. good luck!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum 

If this is the one you bought a week and a half ago it seems an odd time to be asking if it's a good choice.

You say you're taking possession of it tonight but in your first post you have pictures of "your beast" 

Post #38 http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-you-own-ariens-snow-blower-4.html#post399753


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> If this is the one you bought a week and a half ago it seems an odd time to be asking if it's a good choice.
> 
> ...


It is not the same machine! I have an Ariens Professional 28 and tonight a bought an Ariens Hydro Pro 28! 

I just try it and I love it a lots! Hydro is super! No need to stop to change speed. Seem to be as fast as my Professional 28 and maybe faster when you go back.

I have to put my front weight, the ARMORskids and make some adjustment. I'm waiting the Baffle Kit and it gone be my new Beast!!!

Later I will post some pictures of it!


----------

